# Oil sensor and filter o-ring questions??



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

My wife's last trip to get her oil changed, she was told that she had an oil leak. The guy told her that the oil filter housing o-ring needed to be replaced. He also told her that the oil sensor needs to be replaced. Her car is a 2003 Altima with the 3.5. Can anyone tell me the location of these and how much trouble it is to replace? The housing o-ring sounds pretty obvious, but one thing I have learned from working on her car, is that it's not always as obvious as it sounds.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's actually a TSB (#NTB06-029) concerning the oil filter adapter (actually, it's an oil cooler) seal leak. The part number for the seal is B1304-43U00 and available from your Nissan dealer's parts dept. Remove the oil filter and the screw-on stud and seperate the cooler from the block. Replace the seal and reassemble, torqueing the screw stud to 33-39 ft./lbs. Install new oil filter, start engine, shut off engine and recheck oil level.

The oil sending unit isn't far from the oil filter. For both repairs, you'll need to get under the car. The sender is on the back, lower side of the engine. Unplug, unscrew, put a little teflon tape or sealant on the threads of the new sender and reverse order to install. There's a special socket for removing the oil sending unit, but, IIRC, you can use a 1-1/16" deep socket.


----------



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

Great info!! Thanks man. We are about to go on vacation and I need to take care of this before we go.


----------



## GabeM (Dec 22, 2011)

*NTB06-029 is this a recall?*

Good Info, just got 2 questions:

1) Is this a recall?
2) how long does it take to replace the O-ring?


----------



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

GabeM said:


> Good Info, just got 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Is this a recall?
> 2) how long does it take to replace the O-ring?


I don't know that it was a "recall" but a TSB. The guy at the Nissan place knew exactly what I was talking about and said it was a common problem on the Altimas and Maximas. As far as changing the O-ring, it took maybe 15 minutes. Pull the filter, pull the cooler, replace o-ring, and re-assemble.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not a recall. A TSB is meant for a vehicle manufacturer's technicians to make them aware of updated parts, procedures and/or alert them to a problem that they are seeing on their vehicles to help with the technician's diagnosis.


----------

